# HOME BUILT-  MASONRY SMOKER



## southtexascoast (Apr 3, 2012)

I have built a masonry smoker that burns wood and works very well. I have posted pictures on my profile page.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Apr 3, 2012)

Wow!
Very nice smoker!






~Martin


----------



## daveomak (Apr 4, 2012)

Great design....  Hurricane proof too...  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






.....   Dave


----------



## scarbelly (Apr 4, 2012)

Wow that is a beauty.


----------



## rbranstner (Apr 4, 2012)

Very nice!


----------

